# SAS Fantasy Basketball 2013-14



## anonymid

League is full; thanks to everyone who joined! The draft will proceed as scheduled *Friday, October 25th* at *9:00 PM Eastern*. Good luck to all!


----------



## foe

Team 4-Point Play is in for its 3rd season in the SAS League. We couldn't defend our 2011-12 championship crown last season after losing the first playoff round, so we're coming for revenge!

The only October date I'm not available is the 29th, gonna go to a concert. Oct 29th is also the opening night of the new NBA season so our draft should be before that. As of right now I should be good for the draft. Anywhere between 8PM-10PM Eastern time is good.


----------



## scooby

Time for Mystery Inc to defend their title!

Edit: Wow, yahoo fantasy basketball looks totally different now.


----------



## Eimaj




----------



## Lmatic3030

The Refmatics are coming for you! I gotta do better than 10th.


----------



## WhoDey85

Lmatic3030 said:


> The Refmatics are coming for you! I gotta do better than 10th.


Haha perfect team name for you Lman.


----------



## ManOfFewWords

I want to win a championship.


----------



## foe

For those who are interested in joining, we have 8 teams in right now. Please come join.

Fantasy basketball is whole lot more unpredictable than real NBA basketball.


----------



## scooby

Still a bunch short on people, even though there is still 23 days until the draft.


----------



## ThingsRlookingUp

haven't really been around here but yeah i'll play again


----------



## anonymid

Bump. Still room for six more teams! The draft is less than three weeks away.


----------



## anonymid

Going with *'86 Fleer Jordan* as my team name this year.


----------



## anonymid

*bump* 

Nine days until the draft, and we still have room for up to six more people (well, two, four, or six more people; it's a head-to-head league, so we need an even number).


----------



## ManOfFewWords

Can we push up the draft to Sunday, the 20th? I work 4pm-midnight Tuesday.


----------



## A name

I joined and then realized unless the draft is on a Thursday or is late at night (like 10 PST lol) I probably won't be able to do it. You can remove me if you're able to. If you can't sorry I took up a spot.


----------



## anonymid

A name said:


> I joined and then realized unless the draft is on a Thursday or is late at night (like 10 PST lol) I probably won't be able to do it. You can remove me if you're able to. If you can't sorry I took up a spot.


The draft date isn't set in stone, and one person has already requested a change, so I might end up moving it around. And in any case, even if you can't make the draft, you can still play in the league--it just means that when your draft spot comes up, Yahoo will automatically draft for you the best player available according to its default rankings (though you can modify those rankings to your liking beforehand if you don't agree with them). And of course you can also try to make trades and pick up free agents afterward if you're not happy with the team you've been auto-drafted.


----------



## anonymid

ManOfFewWords said:


> Can we push up the draft to Sunday, the 20th? I work 4pm-midnight Tuesday.


I'd rather move the draft date back than push it up. What days between the 22nd and the 29th would work best for you?


----------



## ManOfFewWords

anonymid said:


> I'd rather move the draft date back than push it up. What days between the 22nd and the 29th would work best for you?


I'm free Friday the 25.


----------



## anonymid

ManOfFewWords said:


> I'm free Friday the 25.


That would definitely work.

So, how does everyone else feel about moving the draft to Friday the 25th?


----------



## foe

I'm available between 8pm-11pm Eastern Time for the Friday 25th.


----------



## scooby

I should be good for that. Is eastern time NY time? That'll be Saturday morning/midday for me which is fine.


----------



## foe

scooby said:


> I should be good for that. Is eastern time NY time? That'll be Saturday morning/midday for me which is fine.


Yeah, it's NY time.


----------



## anonymid

infamous93 said:


> Yeah I can do friday, does anyone have a link to the league?


Here ya go:

http://basketball.fantasysports.yahoo.com/nba/16208


----------



## anonymid

Ok, I've moved the draft to *Friday the 25th* at *9:00 PM Eastern* (and I've updated the original post accordingly).


----------



## A name

anonymid said:


> The draft date isn't set in stone, and one person has already requested a change, so I might end up moving it around. And in any case, even if you can't make the draft, you can still play in the league--it just means that when your draft spot comes up, Yahoo will automatically draft for you the best player available according to its default rankings (though you can modify those rankings to your liking beforehand if you don't agree with them). And of course you can also try to make trades and pick up free agents afterward if you're not happy with the team you've been auto-drafted.


Yeah, usually when I auto-draft my team sucks (not saying I'm a great drafter either haha). We'll just see though.


----------



## foe

14 teams currently, which is good. We can add another pair, or add 4 teams to make 18 like we had last year.


----------



## ManOfFewWords

*PG, SG, G, SF, PF, F, C, C, Util, BN, BN, BN

*Was this more positions than last year? And why 2 centers vs 1 utility?


----------



## anonymid

ManOfFewWords said:


> *PG, SG, G, SF, PF, F, C, C, Util, BN, BN, BN
> 
> *Was this more positions than last year? And why 2 centers vs 1 utility?


It depends on how large the league is. Last year we had 18 teams, so I kept the rosters relatively small so as to keep the player pool at about the same size as in a standard league (which is around 160 rostered players). As of now, we have 14 teams, so a 12-man roster gets us in that neighborhood. If more teams add, I'll adjust the roster size accordingly (so, with 16 teams, it'll be 10-man rosters, and with 18, it'll be 9 again like last year).

As for the current positional set-up, this is how to look at it: PG, SG, SF, PF, C is your first unit, so to speak. G, F, C, UTIL is your second unit. (If it was only a 12-team league, there would be an additional UTIL spot; that's the default Yahoo configuration. In trimming down the rosters slightly for a 14-team league, I decided just to cut out one of the utility spots.)

What I wish, actually, is that Yahoo had more positional options. I would prefer to use PG, SG/SF, and PF/C instead of G, F, C, but Yahoo doesn't offer SG/SF and PF/C as positions.


----------



## anonymid

We're up to 15 people--need one more to make it an even number. Draft is Friday.


----------



## Lmatic3030

Friday at 9 is good for me. See you guys there!


----------



## anonymid

Bump. Still need one more person! I'll have to push back the draft if we don't have an even number of teams by Friday night.


----------



## SadMel

It said the league is full.


----------



## foe

My boss asked me to work Friday night because a co-worker has a family crisis and of course I said yes. I'll bring in my laptop to work and if their wifi works, then I'll join the draft live. If not, I already pre-drafted my list.


----------



## scooby

Hey I don't suppose we can set the draft order now or soon can we? Or is that unchangeable?


----------



## foe

I believe draft order is done randomly at the start of 9 o'clock. 
But you can pre-draft your players by priorities.


----------



## anonymid

SadMel said:


> It said the league is full.


If we can get one more person then I'll up it to 18 teams and I'll send you an invite. We just need to make sure that we have an even number of teams, since it's a head-to-head league.


----------



## scooby

I mean so I can come up with a strategy based on who I think will be drafted before me.


----------



## anonymid

scooby said:


> I mean so I can come up with a strategy based on who I think will be drafted before me.


I'll generate the order 24 hours before the draft, but I want to wait another day to see if anyone else wants to join.


----------



## scooby

Yeah, thats a good idea. Waiting I mean.


----------



## anonymid

Bump. Still room for one person to join. First come, first serve!


----------



## SadMel

You got my application right? Or this room for one more in addition to me?


----------



## anonymid

SadMel said:


> You got my application right? Or this room for one more in addition to me?


Yeah, in addition to you. Once one more person posts requesting to join, I'll send you both invites.


----------



## anonymid

Ok, found another person, so we're all set to go with an 18-team league, and the draft will proceed Friday night as scheduled. Invites have been sent to the last two people, and once they officially join I'll finalize the schedule and divisions and everything and post the draft order. Thanks to everyone who joined!


----------



## jealousisjelly

nevermind just saw u got someone


----------



## anonymid

jealousisjelly said:


> nevermind just saw u got someone


Well, ok, if we can find one other person quickly (by the end of the day, I'd prefer) then we can do a 20-team league--that's the max size Yahoo allows . . .


----------



## jealousisjelly

anonymid said:


> Well, if we can find one other person quickly (by the end of the day, I'd prefer) then we can do a 20-team league--that's the max size Yahoo allows . . .


if theres someone else that wants to do it i will too..... its ok if not tho i dont even know how to do this i was just gonna join since u needed 1 more person


----------



## anonymid

jealousisjelly said:


> if theres someone else that wants to do it i will too..... its ok if not tho i dont even know how to do this i was just gonna join since u needed 1 more person


Haven't heard from anyone else, so we're not going to need you to help fill out the league. Thanks for the offer though!


----------



## anonymid

Ok, everyone's officially joined up and we have our 18 teams! I'm finalizing some of the settings, and I'll post the draft order shortly . . .


----------



## anonymid

The draft order is all set! Click here to take a look.


----------



## scooby

^ ouch.

8th. Not bad. I sorta like it.


----------



## anonymid

Just a reminder that the draft is in six hours (well, a little bit less than that now). The draft room will open 30 minutes before the draft starts. If you want to take a look at the draft order ahead of time, see my post above.

If anyone's new to fantasy and has any questions about how things work, feel free to ask.


----------



## scooby

Draft is starting in around 15 mins, if anyone is here that forgot.


----------



## Buerhle

Thanks auto draft. I need 4 backups to Chris Paul.

And 0 backups @ shooting guard - who is only Danny green.

Advice: make it to yr draft. LOL.

I'm at fricking work. Lame!
Who needs a point guard?


----------



## foe

Sorry, I missed the draft but I hope my pre-draft list made my turn faster. I don't really know how that works but I hope it did.


----------



## Buerhle

Thankfully I see at least 4 shooting g's I like on the waiver wire,
If I can't make a trade.

It's my fault I guess I accidentally rated too many pgs highly.

Lesson learned.

Uggg.


----------



## foe

Other than David West, I got a lot of young guys on my team. I'll just wait and see how they do after a couple of weeks.


----------



## ManOfFewWords

Buerhle said:


> Thanks auto draft. I need 4 backups to Chris Paul.
> 
> And 0 backups @ shooting guard - who is only Danny green.
> 
> Advice: make it to yr draft. LOL.
> 
> I'm at fricking work. Lame!
> Who needs a point guard?


Check out my team and tell me if you like any of my SG's. I'm Flightmare. http://basketball.fantasysports.yahoo.com/nba/16208/6


----------



## scooby

Is anyone else having post-draft anxieties about their team and how they did draftwise?

I feel like I screwed up, but I don't know why.


----------



## Buerhle

It's gonna be fun, 

I'm falling behind at work, looking over this stuff.

I don't think I've been in a league with what 18 teams? Before.


----------



## anonymid

scooby said:


> Is anyone else having post-draft anxieties about their team and how they did draftwise?
> 
> I feel like I screwed up, but I don't know why.


I'm happy with my first three picks; after that, I don't know. I botched the last three rounds for sure (that's where not having done much prep really showed itself)--but I figure I'll just drop those guys and stream free agents with those spots anyway, so it's not the end of the world.


----------



## Evo1114

I don't know how I feel about my team...I guess it's just tough to gauge based on 18-teams and having the 14th pick. I just wish I had gotten a better C. Oh well. Hopefully my 2 rookies on my bench can step up.


----------



## anonymid

If you want to trade for a point guard, go see det lef. It looks like he got auto-drafted about a million of them. :lol


----------



## foe

Woohoo, anonymid vs foe first week match up. We have a little rivalry going on, each of us have knocked one another out of the playoffs the last 2 years. I think he's leading in the regular season match up though with a 2-1-1 record on me.


----------



## foe

I don't like that I only have 2 combo-position players (Vucevic and Ersan).

Also, I'm gonna be 0-25 in the 3-point category if I don't pick up any long-range shooters. LOL


----------



## Buerhle

anonymid said:


> If you want to trade for a point guard, go see det lef. It looks like he got auto-drafted about a million of them. :lol


:lol

2 funny . Cracking me up.

Won't be so funny when I get killed though, crap.


----------



## Lmatic3030

I have centers for sale


----------



## Buerhle

Lmatic3030 said:


> I have centers for sale


Sent you an offer, I got another idea, if you don't like that one.


----------



## scooby

My dudes of Mystery Inc up are all up for sale most likely.


----------



## anonymid

Season starts tonight! Be sure to get any players you have in tonight's games in your starting lineup. Good luck everybody!


----------



## foe

Team Foe vs Team Anonymid going down to the wire again. 

I can't afford to lose AST, and must somehow win either REB or TO categories.


----------



## anonymid

foe said:


> Team Foe vs Team Anonymid going down to the wire again.
> 
> I can't afford to use AST, and must somehow win either REB or TO categories.


I doubt I'll catch you in assists, even though I'm only behind by three. I've only got one point guard, so that's going to be a very weak category for me with my roster as it currently is. I might have to trade for another one at some point, since there aren't any great options in the free agent pool.


----------



## foe

I normally build my team around big's but I made a mistake of putting Wall ahead of Anthony Davis. Davis' FG% is under 40% at the moment but it'll be up to 50% or more as the season goes on. His Free Throw% is very impressive for a big man, he's shooting 100%. He'll be reliable for PTS, REB, BLK, FT% and soon or later FG%. That's a category stuffer! 

I predict him to be the best center in the league by season's end. Fantasy hoops-wise anyway.


----------



## scooby

My team is currently shooting at .327 fg% for the week... Seriously???


----------



## ManOfFewWords

My social life is causing me to miss out on must-add players. I should have dropped Alex Len for Plumlee or Vitor Faverani days ago. Ah well, at least the rest of my team has put up some surprisingly great stats.


----------



## ManOfFewWords

scooby said:


> My team is currently shooting at .327 fg% for the week... Seriously???


Lots of teams are shooting like ****. It's the beginning of the season. Players are still rusty.


----------



## ManOfFewWords

Ball Don't Lie's team looks ****in scary.

Averages so far for his team:

Daminan Lillard: 25 pts, 5 reb, 5.3 ast
Carlos Boozer: 22.3 pts, 8 reb, .659 FG%
Carmelo Anthony: 20.5 pts, 8 reb, 3.5 ast
Trevor Ariza: 20 pts, 12 reb, 4.5 ast
Jamal Crawford: 16.7 pts, 1.7 ast, 2.7 3pt
Miles Plumlee: 15.5 pts, 14 reb, .56 FG%
Zach Randolph: 13 pts, 10.3 reb, 1.7 ast
Andre Iguodala: 8.7 pts, 6.7 ast, 4.7 reb
Tyler Hansbrough: 6 pts, 7.3 reb, 1.3 blk


----------



## foe

ManOfFewWords said:


> My social life is causing me to miss out on must-add players. I should have dropped Alex Len for Plumlee or Vitor Faverani days ago. Ah well, at least the rest of my team has put up some surprisingly great stats.


Good news is that there's always serviceable big's in the FA pool. Finding good serviceable guards and SF's in the FA market is tough.


----------



## WhoDey85

Nice! Russ Westbrook is back already.


----------



## scooby

Dat feeling when the difference between a win and loss is 3 points, and you don't get it.


----------



## Lmatic3030

scooby said:


> Dat feeling when the difference between a win and loss is 3 points, and you don't get it.


lol that was too close.


----------



## scooby

Damn you Anthony Bennett and your 0 made buckets for the week!!!


----------



## ManOfFewWords

foe said:


> Good news is that there's always serviceable big's in the FA pool. Finding good serviceable guards and SF's in the FA market is tough.


I disagree. There is a surplus of guards and forwards in the league and not enough quality big men. Playing time and performance is pretty predictable for bigs, whereas guards/forwards tend to go on more hot and cold streaks and have their rotations adjusted more often.


----------



## foe

Looks like I made the mistake of dumping Waiters instead of Marcus Thornton. Didn't think I would lose the FG% lead but I did. FG%, FT%, 3-PTS, REB, STL, TO are all a toss up; don't think I'll win BLK and PTS. 

My SG and SF slots don't look good at all.


----------



## Lmatic3030

1/9 welcome back J.R. Smith.


----------



## foe

Dropping a player alone goes straight to Free Agency, which means no waiver time.

Drop/Add to drop a player/add a player will send the dropped player to the waivers, which means there is a waiver time(3 days later) to be picked up.

I believed that's what happened. 

I'm still trying to build my roster up and right now I have too many PF/C's. I actually wanted Brewer but got beat out in the waiver list, had to take Bargnani for now until a free agent SG/SF gets hot.


----------



## anonymid

I think it's actually because he was dropped the same day he was added.


----------



## foe

^That's probably it. Whatever it was, he was sent straight to Free Agency instead of Waivers like the rest of the drops.


----------



## scooby

Ew, I'm not doing so hot this time around.


----------



## foe

It's a long season. You're only 1-tie behind me and 2 games behind your division leader.

Also, the East looks like it's stacked again.


----------



## Lmatic3030

Marc Gasol and Jimmy B out :blank


----------



## foe

Anybody else enjoy reading those "player notes"?

Saw this one and had a chuckle. 
Rodney Stuckey: _Despite coming off the bench, he's playing well enough to be owned in many leagues, *at least until he gets hurt again*. (Rotoworld.com)_

...the hell? They're expecting him to get hurt again. :lol


----------



## foe

Dropped Stuckey last week and he came back to whoop my a**.


----------



## foe

Would have been great if I could kept Farmer and picked up Kosta without losing a player.


----------



## anonymid

Infamoose said:


> Seems like Farmer was picked up the same night too.
> Maybe it's a yahoo issue.


This explains it:



> Note: If a manager adds a free agent and drops that player on the same day, that player will not be placed on waivers and, instead, will remain a free agent. This prevents managers from locking crucial free agents on waivers so other managers cannot add them.


----------



## foe

Bad Boys is the only remaining undefeated(by weekly) team.


----------



## scooby

My team (Mystery Inc) is looking for a bit of a mix up with players if anyone is interested in trading. Pretty much anyone is up for consideration, except maybe K.Love.


----------



## foe

I gave up on Kanter. He had a huge potential coming into the season but is now getting outplayed by Jeremy Evans(55th pick, 2nd rounder) and Marvin Williams(a #2 pick bust).

I have like 3 revolving spots on my roster. Sucks not finding any consistent players.


----------



## foe

My team sucks. I've never missed the playoffs in fantasy hoops yet, but this might be my first one. Only league I'm in this season, didn't have time to do more than 1 league.

5th seed is my lowest but this tournament will be the new low now.


----------



## anonymid

Well, that trade sure blew up in my face quickly. I just hope that the 3-5 week timetable is accurate so that Paul will be back in plenty of time for the fantasy playoffs. Luckily I was able to scoop up Collison, at least.


----------



## ManOfFewWords

det lef with the crystal ball


----------



## anonymid

Whew, no surgery for Paul and they're saying he'll be back in six weeks, which would be around the All-Star break. Still a bummer, but I think I have enough talent to hang in there and still be in playoff contention by the time he returns.


----------



## F1X3R

foe said:


> Bad Boys is the only remaining undefeated(by weekly) team.


I don't think I've won since you posted this.


----------



## foe

F1X3R said:


> I don't think I've won since you posted this.


You beat me in Week 9, but then again everybody's been beating me. :b

And sorry for the jinx.


----------



## foe

I'm looking to trade Wall (+ filler not named Vucevic) for either one of these players(+ fillers): 
Drummond(+ filler), DeAndre Jordan(+ filler), Cousins (+ filler). We'll figure out how the fillers will make the trade as equal of value as possible or close to it.


Mystery Inc....would you do a Noah + Calderon for Wall and Korver?

Infamoose....you're on a roll. Are you still interested in the trade you offered me?
I'd like to counter it with a Wall/Korver/Crawford for Favors/Lenoard/Marion trade. My 3 best guards for your 3 best forwards.

Wall's numbers and rating: Total ranking is 19, Avg ranking is 14
.424 shooter / .858 FT shooter / 1.1 3-pointers a game /
19.7 PPG / 8.8 AST / 2.1 ST
4.2 REB / 0.4 BLK /
3.6 TO and plays 37+mins per game.


----------



## scooby

Id totally check but im in bed at 4:30 in the morning lol. I will need time where im fully awake to consider it, especially when it comes to Noah. I do like Wall though.


----------



## foe

Understandably. Noah is hot right now. I should have taken the initiation when you made your Dec 13 post but Wall was also having a great Nov-Dec. He's my only tradeable asset but my team isn't winning so gotta see what happens if I build around Vucci Mane with another big now.


----------



## scooby

foe said:


> I'm looking to trade Wall (+ filler not named Vucevic) for either one of these players(+ fillers):
> Drummond(+ filler), DeAndre Jordan(+ filler), Cousins (+ filler). We'll figure out how the fillers will make the trade as equal of value as possible or close to it.
> 
> Mystery Inc....would you do a Noah + Calderon for Wall and Korver?
> 
> Wall's numbers and rating: Total ranking is 19, Avg ranking is 14
> .424 shooter / .858 FT shooter / 1.1 3-pointers a game /
> 19.7 PPG / 8.8 AST / 2.1 ST
> 4.2 REB / 0.4 BLK /
> 3.6 TO and plays 37+mins per game.


I checked and realised i don't have Calderon. I thought I did because I have him in another league.


----------



## foe

My bad...I was looking at Ibaka + Calderon (Bad Boys).


----------



## foe

Infamoose said:


> Sent you an offer. I prefer Antic over Crawford right now if you're ok with trading him. I also switched in K-Mart for Matrix since I felt like I was taking too much in the deal but if you'd rather the latter, i'd be happy to oblige.


Accepted the offer. Antic and Korver should give you lots of 3's with Anderson being out.


----------



## foe

2013-14 NBA Season of Injuries

Players who have missed months, or haven't played a game or is out for rest of season.
-Rondo
-Rose
-Kobe
-Horford
-Brook Lopez
-Gallo
-Nash, Farmer, Blake (poor Lakers PGs)
-Marc Gasol
-Reddick
-Paul
-Jrue
-R. Anderson
-Westbrook
-Bledsoe
-Chandler
-Sanders

Probably more names that I missed.


----------



## anonymid

Kind of ironic, but assists have arguably been my strongest category with Chris Paul out. Kendall Marshall sure fell into my lap at the right time. (Though I do have Marshall on the trading block, if anyone's interested in him.)


----------



## Lmatic3030

Tony Parker has demanded to be traded away from the Refmatics.


----------



## scooby

I'm still considering your offer for my Love. Haven't quite made up my mind yet.


----------



## scooby

Yeah, I'm already holding on to Bledsloe which might not be the best idea. I do like your Korver though


----------



## scooby

Yep, was actually considering Love and Beal for Korver Wall and Frye, to replace a SG.


----------



## WhoDey85

I need Russ Westbrook back asap.

Sullinger and Meeks have been keeping my team afloat.


----------



## foe

After trading away Wall and dropping Crawford because he was traded to Oakland to play behind Curry and Klay, I'm not forced to use the Rockets PG rotation(Beverly and Lin) as my 2 PGs. :lol Possibly the worst starting PG rotation in fantasy basketball.


----------



## scooby

I'm struggling a lot this year too, after doing so well last year. Beginners luck last year it seems.


----------



## scooby

foe said:


> After trading away Wall and dropping Crawford because he was traded to Oakland to play behind Curry and Klay, I'm not forced to use the Rockets PG rotation(Beverly and Lin) as my 2 PGs. :lol Possibly the worst starting PG rotation in fantasy basketball.


Hey, interested in Noah? He's up on the block if you're keen.

Edit: Or anyone else in the league. You know you want this sexy man Noah.










You need these handles on your team


----------



## foe

^ I would but I traded away my only tradeable asset, John Wall. Vucci Mane has a concussion, no timetable on return. 

All of my players (sorta) are up for trade if you want to offer Noah. Sorta part is that I just need to keep either Vucevic or Favors.


----------



## scooby

Hmmm, well actually I dunno... I'm not so interested in either Vucevic or Favors. The only players I sorta like are Martin, McRoberts or Beverley and I feel like I'd be downgrading too much for any of those players.


----------



## foe

^ Yeah, like I said I don't have any tradeable asset anymore after trading away Wall. I through up Wall(+fillers) for Noah(+fillers), Favors(+ fillers), Drummond(+ fillers), Cousins(+ fillers) 3 weeks ago and got Favors, Leonard and Martin out of him(+ Korver, Antic).

I kinda like the team at moment if Vucevic can return from his concussion I might win some close categories. I'll have to ride with this core and see if I can sneak in the 8th spot or something.


----------



## foe

Favors is on the inactive list now due to injury. I dont think I've gotten to play Vucevic and Favors together yet.


----------



## scooby

So many injuries this season.

Still looking to trade Noah btw if anyone wants him. He has been playing amazing ever since the Deng trade.


----------



## scooby

STILL looking to ship Noah. Looking to do a combo trade as I'm short on C's if I get rid of him. Only missed todays game due to illness.


----------



## scooby

Wow...Noah and Wall were on the bench today... I swear I set the roster for the whole week how I wanted it. So bummed out my 2 best players were benched. ffs.


----------



## scooby

Uhhh...why are players getting stats for the all-star game?


----------



## Lmatic3030

scooby said:


> Uhhh...why are players getting stats for the all-star game?


It just shows up in the stat-tracker. It doesn't count towards your official score for last week.


----------



## anonymid

Just a reminder that the trade deadline in this league is in ten days (March 6th).


----------



## Lmatic3030

*Note to self*

Never draft an old Spur high. Popovich :wife


----------



## anonymid

They showed Lowry going down on TNT, so I panicked for a second and rushed to grab Vasquez just in case. Looks like Lowry is back in the game though. I would have preferred to hang on to Mozgov, but oh well. :lol


----------



## anonymid

Yeah, we've got an exciting three-team battle for the last two playoff spots heading into the last week here. Should be fun to see how it plays out! And all three of you are playing active teams, so that's good.

And I didn't even realize how close I was (because I'd only been looking at the win column), but I'm only one game out of the East division title and #1 overall seed, and have a good chance to do it because I'm playing an abandoned team this week.

Speaking of which, the West division turned out to be a real dud this year--two teams that were abandoned from the get-go, and even the division leading Midnight Rockers have been abandoned by their owner, it appears (anyone know who that is?). Flightmare would have to beat them 9-0 this week to overtake them for the division title and playoff spot, but scooby (Mystery Inc.) is four games back and playing another one of the abandoned teams. So he'll have a good chance at sneaking into the playoffs at the last second and having a chance to defend his title.

But, if the Midnight Rockers do manage to hold on to the division title and make the playoffs, they'll essentially be a first-round bye for whoever ends up as the #6 seed.


----------



## WhoDey85

You can't set the Rockers roster if they make the playoffs?


----------



## anonymid

WhoDey85 said:


> You can't set the Rockers roster if they make the playoffs?


I can and will set the lineup if they make the playoffs, but I just don't see it making a difference. I suppose if Lebron, Howard, Dragic, and Josh Smith all go nuts that week then there's a chance, but there's just so much dead weight at the end of that roster that I'd be shocked to see it pull out a win. Though I suppose after what happened in the fantasy football playoffs, anything is possible. :lol

Incidentally, if Midnight Rockers and Mystery Inc. finish tied, Midnight Rockers would get the tiebreaker since they outscored Mystery Inc. in the regular season 9-8. Mystery Inc. and Flightmare will both have to win by at least a +5 margin (e.g., 7-2) this week for Mystery Inc. to make the playoffs. But that's very possible, given that their opponents are both abandoned.

EDIT: Actually, they don't each have to win by +5; they just have to win by a combined +10. So if, for example, Mystery wins 6-3 and Flightmare wins 8-1, that would be good enough for Mystery to win the division.


----------



## scooby

I'm coming for that spot in the playoffs! Been hard to play catchup after an awful majority of the season. Hopefully I make it.


----------



## ManOfFewWords

Since making the playoffs is an impossibility for me thanks to my dud last week (1-8, at least I can take Midnight Rockers down with me.


----------



## anonymid

anonymid said:


> EDIT: Actually, they don't each have to win by +5; they just have to win by a combined +10. So if, for example, Mystery wins 6-3 and Flightmare wins 8-1, that would be good enough for Mystery to win the division.


Whoops, I was wrong about this too. Mystery and Flightmare actually only have to win by a combined +9 for Mystery to win the division. I'd forgotten to consider the possibility of a tied category. So, 7-2 and 6-2-1 would be good enough.


----------



## foe

Damn. My first losing season and first missed playoffs in fantasy basketball. 

At least I'm doing good in the Elimination tournament. Maybe I could win that one.


----------



## WhoDey85

Of all the days for Westbrook and Cousins to sit out a game.


----------



## WhoDey85

Nice I made it! Thank you Steph Curry!


----------



## anonymid

Wow, that ended up being as close as you can get for the final playoff spot. I'm not even sure what the tiebreaker was. I thought it was head-to-head record, but in that case Practice would have gotten in over, so I'm not sure what it was.

Anyway, good luck to everyone in the playoffs!


----------



## Lmatic3030

Good luck in the playoffs everyone!


----------



## MindOverMood

Good luck guys.


----------



## Eimaj

That's BS. It should be Head-to Head tiebreaker. Practice? was poised to make a run.


----------



## WhoDey85

Block Party swatted me out of the playoffs! Good luck fellas.


----------



## anonymid

Down to the final four! det lef and I made that blockbuster Harden-Paul trade back in January, and now we meet in the semifinals. Mystery Inc. barely squeaked into the playoffs in the final week of the regular season, but now is just one win from having a chance to defend his title. Should be an exciting week!


----------



## scooby

Bah, messed up a pickup accidentally choosing the wrong person.


----------



## foe

Scooby, I just realized you came back and won your division. Wow!!! 
You were like neck and neck with me in the 12th-14th spot by week 15. 

You even have a chance to defend your title in a possible rematch against 'midy.


----------



## scooby

Yeah, I put in a lot of effort with free agency to try make up for my awful first half of the season and just narrowly took the division in the last week. It was super close.


----------



## foe

That's awesome work, scooby. 

I gotta root for anonymid though, cuz this will be his third straight championship match-up. Don't want him to be the Buffalo Bills of ISH fantasy basketball. 

But if you get back-to-back titles...DYNASTY!!!

P.S. Hope I didn't jinx anything. 

P.S.S. I'm gonna come back strong next season. Rebuilding like the Lakers and Celtics now.


----------



## Buerhle

don't count out det lef just yet.

Just need a bunch of weird stuff to happen on Sunday


----------



## anonymid

This matchup is a lot closer than the 8-1 score indicates. det lef is within striking distance in enough categories that I think he has a shot. I gave myself a bit more of a cushion in a couple categories yesterday, but he has two more guys playing today than I do, so I think this could get interesting.


----------



## Buerhle

Well good luck in the finals.

Tobias, Chris Paul, etc. Just too much. Dang it.

Good luck. It was really fun.


----------



## Lmatic3030

Scooby really has had a great run the last few weeks. This man has managed to overcome the odds with a core of Joakim Noah and John Wall. Meanwhile Anonymid has pretty much been criusing all year. His team is stacked. Especially now that Bledsoe is back. It's hard for me to see him losing this time around, but I think we've all learned that you can't count out Mystery Inc!


----------



## scooby

Holy ****, I just checked the results for the semis and I JUST scraped by with 1 rebound and 1 steal.

Edit: Yeah, the time I decided to really turn it around was when I decided to give up Love. I had to do something desperate to have a shot at making it into the playoffs because I wasn't getting in the way I was going. It sucked that I had to trade away Love, who I'm a big fan of.


----------



## foe

Glad to see my #1 pick(9th overall) John Wall in the championship match.

Oh, man this is a great match up. Scooby going for back-to-back championships and anonymid in the championship match for the third straight year but looking for his first 1st Place trophy.

Good luck to both.


----------



## anonymid

Championship rematch, should be fun! Best of luck, scooby.


----------



## ThingsRlookingUp

man another year where injuries killed me in the semis. Last year harden got hurt, this year Davis =[ O well it was fun season, after losing Horford and got pretty lucky with my pickups. GL in the finals!


----------



## scooby

anonymid said:


> Championship rematch, should be fun! Best of luck, scooby.


Ah, yes. Good match so far. Sorry, haven't checked this thread in a few days. Good luck for the rest of the week. It's a shame it all ends at the end of this week, until next season. It's one of the only things I enjoy.


----------



## scooby

I think I may be too far behind to catch up now. =/

If so, early congratulations to Anonymid. I tried my best, just wasn't quite enough to defend the championship.


----------



## anonymid

I think there's still a very plausible scenario where you could win. You're just close enough to me in points, steals, and threes that I can't just bench all my guys to protect my leads in turnovers and the percentage categories. But, by playing my guys to protect my lead in points, steals, and threes, I'll put myself at at least some risk of losing turnovers and FG% (I think I'm safe in FT%). So, it's an interesting situation. I might have the luxury of benching Bledsoe and Matthews by the time their game rolls around, but I think I'll have to start all the guys who play before then.


----------



## foe

Congrats Anonymid on winning the championship.

Scooby, awesome work down the stretch to make it into the playoff. 
Showed the heart of a champion and defended your crown.


----------



## scooby

^ Thanks. It was a miracle run for me, but in the end I just couldn't make it all the way. Today, team 86' Fleer Jordan team killed it. Kawhi with a .923 fg% is crazy. I couldn't catch up on the 2 I thought were the swing stats (fg% and steals) Again, big congratulations to Anonymid. Can't wait for next year to play again. I love fantasy bball.


----------



## Lmatic3030

Congrats to anonymid!


----------



## anonymid

Had my best FG% week of the season when I needed it most. Because of Lowry's injury I lost assists (usually a category I win comfortably) so I needed to make it up elsewhere, and luckily I did. I would have felt really nervous at the beginning of the week if I'd known I would have to beat a .483 FG% to win the matchup, but I got some great shooting performances from a bunch of different guys, especially late in the week.

Anyway, thanks to everyone for making it a fun, competitive league again this year. Can't wait to do it again!


----------

